# New Menu Screens



## pds3 (Jul 27, 2012)

I absolutely hate the new menu screens. Does anyone else out there feel the same? I am seriously considering discontinuing my Directv service.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

pds3 said:


> I absolutely hate the new menu screens. Does anyone else out there feel the same? I am seriously considering discontinuing my Directv service.


My first question is why do you use the menu s teens so much they may make a difference in you having the service? What do you go there so often for? I do think they made a lot of mistakes on the menu but I don't use it nearly enough to worry about. In fact I actually don't need to go there but maybe a few times a year when you get right down to it.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

It took me a few days to get used to the new screens, but now I'm ok with them.


----------



## pds3 (Jul 27, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> My first question is why do you use the menu s teens so much they may make a difference in you having the service? What do you go there so often for? I do think they made a lot of mistakes on the menu but I don't use it nearly enough to worry about. In fact I actually don't need to go there but maybe a few times a year when you get right down to it.


I constantly use the menu screens to either access recordings or see what programming is on. Accessing recordings now is a genuine pain in the ass. I honestly hate it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pds3 said:


> I constantly use the menu screens to either access recordings or see what programming is on. Accessing recordings now is a genuine pain in the ass. I honestly hate it.


I finally got it! Certainly different. Looks neater. I'll be back...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

pds3 said:


> I constantly use the menu screens to either access recordings or see what programming is on. Accessing recordings now is a genuine pain in the ass. I honestly hate it.


What happens when you press the LIST button on your remote ? Doesn't the Recording you have pop up on the screen ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> What happens when you press the LIST button on your remote ? Doesn't the Recording you have pop up on the screen ?


You really have to sit down and play with this to appreciate it. It's so different. Gonna take some time to get used to it.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We got it yesterday. I haven't seen it yet. My wife however, has used it (all of one day), and she isn't happy. 

Now might be a good time to do our one week free preview of PS Vue.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

pds3 said:


> I absolutely hate the new menu screens. Does anyone else out there feel the same? I am seriously considering discontinuing my Directv service.


I got the new update yesterday also and the biggest thing I don't like is the small font. This probably doesn't make a difference to younger people or people with the screen close to where they sit but my wife and I are older and sit over 10 feet away from the screen. As everyone has said that is the way it is and I will have to get used to it but I wish they would give an option for bigger lettering. My 2 cents.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Getting used to new GUI but hate the list. If you have multiple recordings of a program and go into the folder there is no way to tell if the current selection is a recording that is new or watched. The grey and white differentiation is great but it is lost when you highlight a recording. Only way to tell is to move up or down. I think the list needs LOADS of work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

pds3 said:


> I constantly use the menu screens to either access recordings or see what programming is on. Accessing recordings now is a genuine pain in the ass. I honestly hate it.


Oh you can, should, and need to get to those without going through the menu. That's the worst way to get there.

Use the list button on the remote and you go right from any screen into the playlist and access recordings, and use the guide button to go directly to the guide and see what's on. Never get to those through the menu. You'll be much happier.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> We got it yesterday. I haven't seen it yet. My wife however, has used it (all of one day), and she isn't happy.
> 
> Now might be a good time to do our one week free preview of PS Vue.


Yeah but what is she unhappy about. 99% of that is often just I have to learn something new and in truth this isn't all that different. The real issues aren't even something you'd see just doing regular stuff all day, it's when you set recordings and try to reorder them or other stuff like that..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> You really have to sit down and play with this to appreciate it. It's so different. Gonna take some time to get used to it.
> 
> Rich


It's not that different functionally, but visual it looks more different than it is too... but it's also just different enough in some places to be so much better, and in some places to make you bang your head against a wall asking why they ever thought that was a good idea... I'm very curios what you'll say after a few days with it...


----------



## loneSailor (Sep 25, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's not that different functionally, but visual it looks more different than it is too... but it's also just different enough in some places to be so much better, and in some places to make you bang your head against a wall asking why they ever thought that was a good idea... I'm very curios what you'll say after a few days with it...


You really do have all of the answers.... I came here with many of the concerns shared and you showed me the error of my ways.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jgrade said:


> Getting used to new GUI but hate the list. If you have multiple recordings of a program and go into the folder there is no way to tell if the current selection is a recording that is new or watched. The grey and white differentiation is great but it is lost when you highlight a recording. Only way to tell is to move up or down. I think the list needs LOADS of work.


A partially watched episode will have a green progress bar next to it. A fullly watched episode will be grayed out if not highlighted with the big blue box.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI - for 1300+ other posts about the new menus please see the following thread: New GUI


----------



## Todd2 (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate it as well. 

I hate the small font. 
I hate the monochromatic colors.
I hate that huge popup in the list as you scroll down through all your recordings. 

I am not leaving directv because of the change but wish there was an option to go back to the way it was.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's not that different functionally, but visual it looks more different than it is too... but it's also just different enough in some places to be so much better, and in some places to make you bang your head against a wall asking why they ever thought that was a good idea... *I'm very curios what you'll say after a few days with it...*


Gonna take more than a few days, I don't use the 44 very much. I might watch the game today (the Yankee game, of course) just to give the new GUI a ride. Raining here an hour before the game starts so that might not happen. I'm thinking I ought to take PS Vue for another ride, I didn't have anything to record last winter and I've got all these Yankee and Mets games on now...should be a good time to try the cloud DVR. January is looming and that ends my last commitment. Might be time to get the scissors out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

loneSailor said:


> You really do have all of the answers.... I came here with many of the concerns shared and you showed me the error of my ways.


I get a kick out of the way he explains things...so patient, so easy to believe...I have this 44...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Todd2 said:


> I hate it as well.
> 
> I hate the small font.
> I hate the monochromatic colors.
> ...


I hate the word hate when it's used in this manner. How can you hate something like a GUI?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

loneSailor said:


> You really do have all of the answers.... I came here with many of the concerns shared and you showed me the error of my ways.


One I didn't quote what you said, and two, where did I disagree with what you said at all?

I said some new things are great and some are awful. I totally agree with your assertion it's hardened to tell what's watched now in the playlist, unless it's partially watched, then it's obvious because of the progress bar. It's weird how they chose to do some of this stuff. I love the easy filtering on the left for example instead of having to go through a bunch of menus, but whoever thought the floating box was a good idea should not be allowed to make another decision again on a GUI ever. There's lots of little ups and downs all over, which is just sad really.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> A partially watched episode will have a green progress bar next to it. A fullly watched episode will be grayed out if not highlighted with the big blue box.


Yeah but then when it's highlighted you can't tell if it's watched or not, and I agree, that's poor form. They should leave a fully played progress bar with a date when it was last finished imho.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I get a kick out of the way he explains things...so patient, so easy to believe...I have this 44...
> 
> Rich


I take a more measured approach and don't get as emotional as some people do on these things... And I adapt to changes easier than many sometimes I think, because I don't think it's a deal killer for having DIRECTV, any of the changes. Somehow that makes some people think I disagree with their assertion something is poorly implemented, when that's not true. I do think some of the changes should cause a change in leadership at DIRECTV though because they're not well enough thought out and some are just dumb. Floating boxes have no business in any DVR GUI ever. Neither do playbar stat wipe out a 1/3 of our screen. Ok I'd actually fire whoever allowed that to be implemented, to me that's incompetence.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I take a more measured approach and don't get as emotional as some people do on these things... And I adapt to changes easier than many sometimes I think, because I don't think it's a deal killer for having DIRECTV, any of the changes. Somehow that makes some people think I disagree with their assertion something is poorly implemented, when that's not true. I do think some of the changes should cause a change in leadership at DIRECTV though because they're not well enough thought out and some are just dumb. Floating boxes have no business in any DVR GUI ever. Neither do playbar stat wipe out a 1/3 of our screen. Ok I'd actually fire whoever allowed that to be implemented, to me that's incompetence.


You missed the "44" barb?

Rich


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have to admit that I'm amazed at all the drama surrounding this subject. It's new.....it's different.....and there are certainly changes that I don't like......but I'm getting used to it, and a couple of months from now I probably won't remember the old GUI.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah but then when it's highlighted you can't tell if it's watched or not, and I agree, that's poor form. They should leave a fully played progress bar with a date when it was last finished imho.


If you see the green progress bar when it's highlighted then you at least know you've watched part of it. But I do agree with what you're saying.


----------



## JAMES D BROWN (Nov 29, 2017)

pds3 said:


> I absolutely hate the new menu screens. Does anyone else out there feel the same? I am seriously considering discontinuing my Directv service.


I agree. Both my wife and I are unable to read the screen. The loss of contrast (darker background with white font) is a terrible idea. Also, I still use my specialized NFL remote but now half of the buttons either don't work or make the box react differently. This is a drastic change and I do believe that DirecTV cannot hold you to the early account termination fees when it is due to their direct actions of how you use your equipment. I am researching switching back to xfinity. At least Xfinity doesn't require me to be connected to the internet to use the on demand experience or delayed playability. Without internet, DirecTV's on demand is not possible. I remember when I first started DirecTV @ 2004 and could access on demand programming through my DirecTV dish...no internet required. This is another reason Xfinity is possibly gonna replace the once unbeatable DirecTV. Even the NFL Ticket isn't worth keeping DirecTV anymore since the NFL allows for the Redzone channel on cable.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JAMES D BROWN said:


> I agree. Both my wife and I are unable to read the screen. The loss of contrast (darker background with white font) is a terrible idea. Also, I still use my specialized NFL remote but now half of the buttons either don't work or make the box react differently. This is a drastic change and I do believe that DirecTV cannot hold you to the early account termination fees when it is due to their direct actions of how you use your equipment. I am researching switching back to xfinity. At least Xfinity doesn't require me to be connected to the internet to use the on demand experience or delayed playability. Without internet, DirecTV's on demand is not possible. I remember when I first started DirecTV @ 2004 and could access on demand programming through my DirecTV dish...no internet required. This is another reason Xfinity is possibly gonna replace the once unbeatable DirecTV. Even the NFL Ticket isn't worth keeping DirecTV anymore since the NFL allows for the Redzone channel on cable.


On demand has always required internet. Pay per view has not and still doesn't


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JAMES D BROWN said:


> I agree. Both my wife and I are unable to read the screen. The loss of contrast (darker background with white font) is a terrible idea. Also, I still use my specialized NFL remote but now half of the buttons either don't work or make the box react differently. This is a drastic change and I do believe that DirecTV cannot hold you to the early account termination fees when it is due to their direct actions of how you use your equipment. I am researching switching back to xfinity. At least Xfinity doesn't require me to be connected to the internet to use the on demand experience or delayed playability. Without internet, DirecTV's on demand is not possible. I remember when I first started DirecTV @ 2004 and could access on demand programming through my DirecTV dish...no internet required. This is another reason Xfinity is possibly gonna replace the once unbeatable DirecTV. Even the NFL Ticket isn't worth keeping DirecTV anymore since the NFL allows for the Redzone channel on cable.


Those buttons that don't work, most where technically removed ages ago and their functions have been working with different buttons for ages if you are referring to blue yellow and green. They just hadn't deactivated the old way till now. Which specific ones are the issue for you? And the screen does say which buttons do what now, as they did before. I'd guess You will get used to it in a couple weeks, as that's how long it generally takes. No different than what you'd have to relearn if you changed to a different provider that uses a different remote imho. Only that may be even more different.

And no, I have never once heard them not being able to hold you to your contract because they changed the software. That won't get you out that I know of... and I honestly can't see why they would. None of the changes keep you from doing the core thing you have always been able to do, which is record and watch tv.

I'd give it some time, after a while I'm guessing you won't even notice the difference because you'll be used to it...

I saw the old GUI the other day for the first time in a couple months and it looked bad by comparison.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

By the way, for those having font size issues and contrast issues, they are working on tweaking that now.. seems too many people have complained they finally believe it’s a real issue.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

JAMES D BROWN said:


> Even the NFL Ticket isn't worth keeping DirecTV anymore since the NFL allows for the Redzone channel on cable.


Two different shows; same name.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

trh said:


> Two different shows; same name.


Is Sunday Ticket Red Zone vastly different than NFL Network Red Zone?

I am surprised that DIRECTV does not give the NFL Network version to non-Sunday Ticket subscribers. Every Touchdown, Every Game, Every Sunday.


----------



## RichManitoba (Sep 24, 2012)

Im no spring chicken a d don't have a problem with it. 
I DO have a problem with the channel change lag and other crap with the with the wireless clients.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Is Sunday Ticket Red Zone vastly different than NFL Network Red Zone?


Same concept but different. But that wasn't my point. The quoted text implied the NFL was allowing the Red Zone to be broadcast outside of DIRECTV.



James Long said:


> I am surprised that DIRECTV does not give the NFL Network version to non-Sunday Ticket subscribers. Every Touchdown, Every Game, Every Sunday.


Why? Many people have posted there hey'd be happy with just the RZ. Give the RZ to non-Sunday Ticket subscribers and you'll most like lose some subscribers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

trh said:


> Why? Many people have posted there hey'd be happy with just the RZ. Give the RZ to non-Sunday Ticket subscribers and you'll most like lose some subscribers.


Perhaps DIRECTV has already lost subscribers who are happy with Red Zone only ... there are plenty of other services where they can go and get NFL Red Zone. Would AT&T|DIRECTV rather lose a Sunday Ticket subscription or an entire subscriber?

(I'll answer that myself by pointing out the number of people who state that they get Sunday Ticket for free or at a deep discount. So apparently AT&T|DIRECTV would rather lose Sunday Ticket subscription fees than entire subscribers.)


----------



## JAMES D BROWN (Nov 29, 2017)

My remote was working exactly as it has since I got the NFL remote @ 2005. The new gui does not react to the very same buttons that worked just a couple of days ago. Your assumptions are inaccurate and a bit disrespectful towards a loyal ,10+ years, customer. I have never felt any need to cancel my service until now. Being unable to read the new gui text is not acceptable when I have invested up to $20k since my start with DirecTV. I already know that the cable companies are salivating in response to the Directv complaints and the many loyalist (10+ years) that are my age and older who cannot read the new font. Whether or not they are actually addressing this, it is unfair to us loyalist to "deal with it until...". Why do I have to rearrange my furniture, after decades, because I can't read from the distance I could read just a few days ago After 10+ years of DirecTV service, I can easily state that when they say that they are fixing a problem, that usually means that they are not.



inkahauts said:


> Those buttons that don't work, most where technically removed ages ago and their functions have been working with different buttons for ages if you are referring to blue yellow and green. They just hadn't deactivated the old way till now. Which specific ones are the issue for you? And the screen does say which buttons do what now, as they did before. I'd guess You will get used to it in a couple weeks, as that's how long it generally takes. No different than what you'd have to relearn if you changed to a different provider that uses a different remote imho. Only that may be even more different.
> 
> And no, I have never once heard them not being able to hold you to your contract because they changed the software. That won't get you out that I know of... and I honestly can't see why they would. None of the changes keep you from doing the core thing you have always been able to do, which is record and watch tv.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JAMES D BROWN said:


> My remote was working exactly as it has since I got the NFL remote @ 2005. The new gui does not react to the very same buttons that worked just a couple of days ago. Your assumptions are inaccurate and a bit disrespectful towards a loyal ,10+ years, customer. I have never felt any need to cancel my service until now. Being unable to read the new gui text is not acceptable when I have invested up to $20k since my start with DirecTV. I already know that the cable companies are salivating in response to the Directv complaints and the many loyalist (10+ years) that are my age and older who cannot read the new font. Whether or not they are actually addressing this, it is unfair to us loyalist to "deal with it until...". Why do I have to rearrange my furniture, after decades, because I can't read from the distance I could read just a few days ago After 10+ years of DirecTV service, I can easily state that when they say that they are fixing a problem, that usually means that they are not.


DIRECTV Set-Top Box Remote Function Changes (Redefined Menu, Playlist & Guide related)


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

After a few days of using the new GUI, I was fine with it. I found that I had to be more careful where multiple recordings of the same show had been made, to make sure that I was watching the recordings in the correct sequence, and deleting the show that I had just watched and not another one. It also took me a while to discover how to go to a specific day and time on the guide, but other than those two things, I was fine.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JAMES D BROWN said:


> My remote was working exactly as it has since I got the NFL remote @ 2005. The new gui does not react to the very same buttons that worked just a couple of days ago. Your assumptions are inaccurate and a bit disrespectful towards a loyal ,10+ years, customer. I have never felt any need to cancel my service until now. Being unable to read the new gui text is not acceptable when I have invested up to $20k since my start with DirecTV. I already know that the cable companies are salivating in response to the Directv complaints and the many loyalist (10+ years) that are my age and older who cannot read the new font. Whether or not they are actually addressing this, it is unfair to us loyalist to "deal with it until...". Why do I have to rearrange my furniture, after decades, because I can't read from the distance I could read just a few days ago After 10+ years of DirecTV service, I can easily state that when they say that they are fixing a problem, that usually means that they are not.


just because it was working since then doesnt mean it was supposed to.. That remote was replaced for client and the genie geez what 6 years or so ago and there is no loyalty in the Pay TV business That ship sailed decades ago.. if you dont like it switch


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's not that different functionally, but visual it looks more different than it is too... but it's also just different enough in some places to be so much better, and in some places to make you bang your head against a wall asking why they ever thought that was a good idea... I'm very curios what you'll say after a few days with it...


I watched two ball games yesterday using my 44 with the new GUI. I am impressed with the new Progress Bar, it is just what I've wanted. I could do without the title and death star but I can live with them being there. The PB looks so much better, more sophistacated. Looks like a Sony BD player PB and that's good. Not thrilled with the black cloud surrounding it. Hard to believe anyone wanted that.

I did have some issues with the List but I figured that out quickly. All in all, I'm quite happy. Surprised, I am!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> After a few days of using the new GUI, I was fine with it. I found that I had to be more careful where multiple recordings of the same show had been made, to make sure that I was watching the recordings in the correct sequence, and deleting the show that I had just watched and not another one. It also took me a while to discover how to go to a specific day and time on the guide, but other than those two things, I was fine.


I agree. I just got it and it seems to be fine. I'd think most of the issues that showed up in the beginning have been fixed. I didn't see anything to make me dislike it and I did see a lot that makes me like it.

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I doin't have it yet but from what I have read - it is a large change and I haven't heard of improvements. The question for DTV and almost everyone else is why change web sites when you aren't providing customer improvements - whey change design and that is it


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

I've had the new menus for a few weeks. It took a bit of getting used to them, but I have adapted.
My wife still gripes about them every once in a while, but she's adapting too.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

The list is terrible. Auto play- WTF??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> I doin't have it yet but from what I have read - it is a large change and I haven't heard of improvements. The question for DTV and almost everyone else is why change web sites when you aren't providing customer improvements - whey change design and that is it


Here's an improvement: The Progress Bar looks so much better. All they have to do is get rid of the black shadow the PB is draped with.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JAMES D BROWN said:


> My remote was working exactly as it has since I got the NFL remote @ 2005. The new gui does not react to the very same buttons that worked just a couple of days ago. Your assumptions are inaccurate and a bit disrespectful towards a loyal ,10+ years, customer. I have never felt any need to cancel my service until now. Being unable to read the new gui text is not acceptable when I have invested up to $20k since my start with DirecTV. I already know that the cable companies are salivating in response to the Directv complaints and the many loyalist (10+ years) that are my age and older who cannot read the new font. Whether or not they are actually addressing this, it is unfair to us loyalist to "deal with it until...". Why do I have to rearrange my furniture, after decades, because I can't read from the distance I could read just a few days ago After 10+ years of DirecTV service, I can easily state that when they say that they are fixing a problem, that usually means that they are not.


The seeing thing I get completely. It's the button thing I disagree with. You are choosing to use a remote that isn't designed for your box. You know that and there is zero wrong with that. But the discrepancy has finally caught up to you and you'll have to change a couple habits. I don't see that as a big deal myself for anyone.

The seeing thing though is a total joke. It was complained about from day one they just never believed anyone till it rolled out and they got hit with way to much bad feedback. Someone should be fired for a few of the things they never addressed because they where to hard headed about their beliefs of what a GUI should be. I'm guessing the same person who thinks floating boxes are good. That person needs to go do something else.

With that said it's amazing how bad charter DVRs are if you aren't in the beta area for their new boxes. You'd never chose them over even this DIRECTV GUI. Ugh. It's all relative.

You might try adjusting your contrast settings for a while till an update rolls out. Might help. Might.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> The list is terrible. Auto play- WTF??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Autoplay has been there for over a year...

And what exactly is the complaint in the list. Because if you are talking about the floating box we pretty much all agree. But I love the new filters on the left. That's the best thing they added.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Autoplay has been there for over a year...
> 
> And what exactly is the complaint in the list. Because if you are talking about the floating box we pretty much all agree. But I love the new filters on the left. That's the best thing they added.


Should have said "Auto Resume". My bad. I've always had the option to start over prior to the recording playing. We have used bookmarks etc. now it just starts. Who's ideas was this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Should have said "Auto Resume". My bad. I've always had the option to start over prior to the recording playing. We have used bookmarks etc. now it just starts. Who's ideas was this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe try "info" button before "select." Choices might be there (but I don't for sure recall at the moment - I rolled back the other week).

I also hated removal of the "bookmarks" feature, but found they could still be set via whole-home from other H/HRs.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Whoever decided to move the channel ID and logo in TINY print in the lower RIGHT hand corner of the menu bar should be axed. Absolutely bizarre decision.

Overall a terribly unappealing "upgrade". Seems to take up more real estate on the TV while utilizing smaller fonts at tbe same time! Aesthetically it is unattractive and when my wife tells you how awful it is, my guess is the consensus is it's pretty bad amongst casual users too. (Just search for "new DirecTV guide" on Twitter for a sample...it sure isn't pretty lol)

As for "adapting" to it...sure you can adapt. But that doesn't mean this was well designed or a good idea. IMO they totally botched this design.


----------



## pds3 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am also noticing that menus/channel changes are much slower and don't respond to my remote anywhere near as fast as it used to with Directv menus. It's a real shame that they just couldn't leave it alone.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

pds3 said:


> I am also noticing that menus/channel changes are much slower and don't respond to my remote anywhere near as fast as it used to with Directv menus. It's a real shame that they just couldn't leave it alone.


I agree, my HR-44 is acting like my HR-24. It's much slower and freezes up for a few seconds to 30 seconds or more. I've tried rebooting and clearmybox with no success.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

linuspbmo said:


> I agree, my HR-44 is acting like my HR-24. It's much slower and freezes up for a few seconds to 30 seconds or more. I've tried rebooting and clearmybox with no success.


How full is your 44's HDD?

Rich


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

Rich said:


> How full is your 44's HDD?
> 
> Rich


Less than 50 %


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I'm a few weeks in, and other than having to get used to where to go for a few things that have moved, it works fine on my HR44. I do see the occasional freeze for a few seconds ( 4 or 5) on some menus, but other than that, navigation is fine and responsive.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I'm a month into the new guide, and I don't understand all the armchair indignation. Admittedly, I was one of the last people to get it and therefore I got the tweaked version, but guide navigation is fast on my HR44 and I can read everything fine. There are a couple of areas where I prefer the previous version, but that's subjective........I bet that others are happy with those changes.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TDK1044 said:


> Well, I'm a month into the new guide, and I don't understand all the armchair indignation. Admittedly, I was one of the last people to get it and therefore I got the tweaked version, but guide navigation is fast on my HR44 and I can read everything fine. There are a couple of areas where I prefer the previous version, but that's subjective........I bet that others are happy with those changes.


 I've had the new UI since December. It took my wife and I less than a hour to adjust to it. Like you I don't understand all the armchair indignation either other than people simply not liking change.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The current "tweaked" version is much better than what we started with. My biggest complaint is still the "all channels" recording thing. Maybe the people in Cupertino don't get this problem, but I have to do a clear-up every week to remove stuff.
1. Recordings requested "first run only" from channels I get where the guide metadata is incorrectly set to first run or is not set at all (so the DVR records it anyway). Two channels in particular.
2. Multiple blank recordings of Premier League games during the week on RSNs where I receive the RSN but the Premier League game is blacked out (and before someone mentions Game Search, the game is not being shown on any other channel). Now the Premier League season is over this will go away but I assume will start again in October
3. Scheduled recordings from OTA channels being "moved" to a satellite channel

People who have multiple local affiliates of a major network have further problems.

I also get the occasional recording of a completely unscheduled program where I assume the guide metadata is completely incorrect so I assume the DVR thinks it is a program I have asked to be recorded.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I get all the Prem games on NBCSN on D* (sometimes on CNBC also) and NBC Gold on my Roku stick. I agree that the 'All Channels' restriction is a bit strange, but it hasn't yet produced any clean up for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> Well, I'm a month into the new guide, and I don't understand all the armchair indignation. Admittedly, I was one of the last people to get it and therefore I got the tweaked version, but guide navigation is fast on my HR44 and I can read everything fine. There are a couple of areas where I prefer the previous version, but that's subjective........I bet that others are happy with those changes.


I got mine just a couple weeks ago. I'm astounded by the new Progress Bar. Someone actually put some thought into it. Not as good as what I see on my ATVs but it's much better than what it was. The nitwit that decided to shroud it in black should...never mind. Anyhow, I don't have any complaints aside from the black shroud. Took me a little time to realize what that "floating box" does but I'm now OK with that. I've been using my 44 to watch ball games and I've had no real issues. The nitwit that designed the goofy remote should...never mind. Why doesn't that thing have a separate and distinct PWR button?

Simply put, I like the GUI but I can certainly understand what the folks that got the new GUI quickly must have gone thru.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> I get all the Prem games on NBCSN on D* (sometimes on CNBC also) and NBC Gold on my Roku stick. I agree that the 'All Channels' restriction is a bit strange, but it hasn't yet produced any clean up for me.


do you have sportspack (the RSNs?) that's where the problem happens. For example, I'm just doing cleanup. I have three non-recordings of a premier league summary show,all from NSCAHD.All showing durations of 200 hours plus! I have another non-recording from NBCAHD. Another from NSWAHD, And another from NESNHD.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

No, I don't have the sportspack.......I have no need for it. Judging by your comments, I'm glad I don't have it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> do you have sportspack (the RSNs?) that's where the problem happens. For example, I'm just doing cleanup. I have three non-recordings of a premier league summary show,all from NSCAHD.All showing durations of 200 hours plus! I have another non-recording from NBCAHD. Another from NSWAHD, And another from NESNHD.


Is that for sports events? If so the all channels isn't causing that.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Is that for sports events? If so the all channels isn't causing that.


All Channels is causing this. My original series link was set up just to record the weekend showings of the games on NBC. Not on any of the RSNs. I made a small change to the Series Link and my HR54 now tries to record the games (reruns) during the week on the RSNs as well.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> I got mine just a couple weeks ago. I'm astounded by the new Progress Bar. Someone actually put some thought into it. Not as good as what I see on my ATVs but it's much better than what it was. *The nitwit that decided to shroud it in black should...never mind. Anyhow, I don't have any complaints aside from the black shroud.* ....
> 
> Rich


Yeah, totally agree with the "nitwit" description for the one(s) who came up with the lower screen "black shroud" idea behind the progress bar.

Really makes it a PITA when watching news and sports programs and channels with bottom line information crawls when you miss or didn't quite get something, and want to quickly back-up or go forward to read/re-read it.

That stupid black shroud hides it now.

I know hitting "EXIT" during << or >> as a workaround will remove the shroud during search, but is way too cumbersome to do for the short searches used for read/rereading missed bottom line crawls.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> I know hitting "EXIT" during << or >> as a workaround will remove the shroud during search, but is way too cumbersome to do for the short searches used for read/rereading missed bottom line crawls.


Or use a client to watch things on. I know, thats probably more of a PITA to do.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

One thing I noticed it freezes sometimes going into the playlist or getting info on a show and I couldn't exit out of it. I have to hit the reset button on my HR-44.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

You don't have to reset. That happened to me one time. I just turned it off and on again and that unlocked it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> All Channels is causing this. My original series link was set up just to record the weekend showings of the games on NBC. Not on any of the RSNs. I made a small change to the Series Link and my HR54 now tries to record the games (reruns) during the week on the RSNs as well.


All channels doesn't affect games on RSN since RSN have always been set to all channels. They have used game search for years to deal with that. So that means it's not following first run or live for a series if it's recording it as though it's a regular series or the guide data is bad somehow. The old way just masked the issue... yes I understand you want it masked again but that wouldn't actually fix what's broken...

Again assuming these are listed as events and a sport...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah, totally agree with the "nitwit" description for the one(s) who came up with the lower screen "black shroud" idea behind the progress bar.
> 
> Really makes it a PITA when watching news and sports programs and channels with bottom line information crawls when you miss or didn't quite get something, and want to quickly back-up or go forward to read/re-read it.
> 
> ...


Be a lot easier to do that with one of the "older" remotes. I guess the nitwit that engineered the peanut remote doesn't have a Genie.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Or use a client to watch things on. I know, thats probably more of a PITA to do.


It shouldn't be an issue. We shouldn't need work-arounds. That shroud shouldn't be there. How anyone could think the shroud had some value escapes me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> You don't have to reset. That happened to me one time. I just turned it off and on again and that unlocked it.


Yup. And using that red button has caused problems with my 44. In spite of what some folks say.

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> All channels doesn't affect games on RSN since RSN have always been set to all channels. They have used game search for years to deal with that. So that means it's not following first run or live for a series if it's recording it as though it's a regular series or the guide data is bad somehow. The old way just masked the issue... yes I understand you want it masked again but that wouldn't actually fix what's broken...
> 
> Again assuming these are listed as events and a sport...


No, with the previous GUI you only got it set to all channels if you set a recording on an RSN. If you set a recording on lets say NBC it would limit you to NBC.


----------



## DonkeyJab (Jun 29, 2009)

I hated the new guide/GUI the day it was released and I still hate it--especially all the giant ads in the guide itself.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Be a lot easier to do that with one of the "older" remotes. I guess the nitwit that engineered the peanut remote doesn't have a Genie.
> 
> Rich


Rich I'm sorry you don't like the remote but realize while You aren't alone I'd bet you are in the minority. The small works just as good if not better for exiting cause it's exit button is a bit easier to find in the dark than on the old remote..

But at the end of the day there is no excuse for the playbar. None. Someone should be fired or reassigned at a minimum. I don't say that lightly...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> No, with the previous GUI you only got it set to all channels if you set a recording on an RSN. If you set a recording on lets say NBC it would limit you to NBC.


If it's a season record tied to a team it's all channels period. If it's a series record tied to a kind of program then no. So you are saying these games where not tied to a particular team then... that they where more like how a playoffs series works for any of the sports where you could choose all channels or just the one...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DonkeyJab said:


> I hated the new guide/GUI the day it was released and I still hate it--especially all the giant ads in the guide itself.


Except those ads have been the same for years with previous guis as well...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> If it's a season record tied to a team it's all channels period. If it's a series record tied to a kind of program then no. So you are saying these games where not tied to a particular team then... that they where more like how a playoffs series works for any of the sports where you could choose all channels or just the one...


Yes, that's correct, it's not tied to a team. So with the old GUI you can select the channel for recording. With the new GUI you get ALL Channels whether you like it or not.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, that's correct, it's not tied to a team. So with the old GUI you can select the channel for recording. With the new GUI you get ALL Channels whether you like it or not.


Well a Boolean fixed your issue for the moment...

I haven't looked so those games allow for you to set season record for specific teams? Would be interesting to see your experience with that..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rich I'm sorry you don't like the remote but realize while You aren't alone I'd bet you are in the minority. T*he small works just as good if not better for exiting cause it's exit button is a bit easier to find in the dark than on the old remote..*
> 
> But at the end of the day there is no excuse for the playbar. None. Someone should be fired or reassigned at a minimum. I don't say that lightly...


O...M...G...! That's one of my biggest complaints. That and the lack of a PWR button. Next you'll be calling that pitiful thing "ergonomic"...

As always,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rich I'm sorry you don't like the remote but realize while You aren't alone I'd bet you are in the minority. The small works just as good if not better for exiting cause it's exit button is a bit easier to find in the dark than on the old remote..
> 
> *But at the end of the day there is no excuse for the playbar. None. Someone should be fired or reassigned at a minimum. I don't say that lightly...*


Well, we can agree on the shroud, all is not lost...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> O...M...G...! That's one of my biggest complaints. That and the lack of a PWR button. Next you'll be calling that pitiful thing "ergonomic"...
> 
> As always,
> 
> Rich


There is a power button. Theres an on and an off. I feel any remote that doesn't have discrete on and off buttons should fire whoever designed the remote. From any company. For anything. Always should be separate on and off. Toggle on and off power buttons are crap but if they are in additional that's fine. But never just. Most remotes are crap because they lack discrete on and off!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I cannot remember the last remote I had with a separate on and off button.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah sadly that’s the norm. It’s ridiculous... but DIRECTV has always had discrete power buttons..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> There is a power button. Theres an on and an off. I feel any remote that doesn't have discrete on and off buttons should fire whoever designed the remote. From any company. For anything. Always should be separate on and off. Toggle on and off power buttons are crap but if they are in additional that's fine. But never just. Most remotes are crap because they lack discrete on and off!


I'm not talking about a Power button, I meant a button like the PWR (I thought I was pretty clear about which button was missing, the peanut has no dedicated PWR button) button on the old remotes. The one you can shut off only the HR with. Can't do that with the peanut and the ON and OFF buttons need to be fixed so they only turn on when pressing the ON button and only turn off when pressing the OFF button.

Had a really weird experience last night while watching the ball game. I switched to the old remote in the middle of the game and rather quickly went back to the peanut. I just wasn't comfy with the old remote. Could I be falling in like with the peanut? OMG!!!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah sadly that's the norm. It's ridiculous... but DIRECTV has always had discrete power buttons..


I wouldn't call the ON and OFF buttons on the peanut discrete if you meant that's all they do. Both seem to be able to turn the HR on and off. I can't seem to wrap my mind around the idea that they work that way. I don't like not having a button that just turns only the HR on and off. Hence my post about the PWR button on the old remotes. An ON button should do just that, turn the HR on. And only that. Same thing for the OFF button. I realize that the ON and OFF buttons also affect peripheral devices, that's what bothers me.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> An ON button should do just that, turn the HR on. And only that. Same thing for the OFF button. I realize that the ON and OFF buttons also affect peripheral devices, that's what bothers me. Rich


Which peripheral devices? Didn't you have to program it to do that?

I have one remote in the office that only turns on the DIRECTV box. No TV.

The one in our living area, through programming that we did, turns on the TV and the AVR. AVR is turned on through CEC/HDMI and the TV either through the CEC or when we programmed the remote to also control the TV volume. But choices we could have not turned on and then the remote would only control the HR44.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I've had this for over a month and I can say, without a doubt, this new GUI sucks. There is not one single advantage and a whole host of things that were made more complicated for no good reason. Done watching the May 25 ep of the Tonight Show? Delete it and - oops - you just deleted all of them. Want to go to settings. Toggle down - maybe. It might move, it might not. 

There is nothing I like about this. The only reason it was done was to answer complaints about 'aging interface.' Netflix gets those same squawks but leaves it alone. Hulu updated their's and it is just about as bad.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

By the way, the "discrete" on/off buttons on the RC7x _are_ toggle as far as a TV is concerned! (Not so with the RC6x's discrete buttons.) Also, those extra millimeters still a nuisance from the play to the exit button than the RC6.

Back to topic:

I'm still not a fan of the new UI (and probably won't really ever be one).*

However (unlike others) I do like logos in the guide, and I'm finding most performance-slowing of the HR44 limited to playlist scrolling. Otherwise not too much slower overall than before.

Biggest miss (next to lack of bookmarking function) is detailed list-sorting by category/sub category and order arrangement. Coupled with the slowed list-scrolling it takes considerably longer to get to desired program (esp. with combined list). Old HR21 still has this beat. In other words, no need to scroll so much with a more precisely-defined and ordered list.

*To be fair, I didn't ever become a "fan" of the "dumbed-down" version of the previous UI, either!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trh said:


> The one in our living area, through programming that we did, turns on the TV and the AVR. AVR is turned on through CEC/HDMI and the TV either through the CEC or when we programmed the remote to also control the TV volume. But choices we could have not turned on and then the remote would only control the HR44.


The one thing I never liked about the remotes is they they were never able to turn the AVR on and off, but did control the volume.

Are you saying that using CEC/HDMI can now turn the AVR on and off?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The one thing I never liked about the remotes is they they were never able to turn the AVR on and off, but did control the volume.
> 
> Are you saying that using CEC/HDMI can now turn the AVR on and off?


Yes. Once I activated the CEC when I turn on the power it turns on my HR44, Samsung TV and Yamaha AVR. And turns them off. And the volume only controls the AVR's volume.

And when I want to watch just the TV (e.g. Netflix app on the Samsung), I use the Samsung remote to turn on the TV and it turns on the AVR and switches audio to the TV. The HR44 does not come on.

And same with my blu-ray player -- AVR to Blu-ray input and TV on. No HR44.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Which peripheral devices? Didn't you have to program it to do that?
> 
> I have one remote in the office that only turns on the DIRECTV box. No TV.
> 
> The one in our living area, through programming that we did, turns on the TV and the AVR. AVR is turned on through CEC/HDMI and the TV either through the CEC or when we programmed the remote to also control the TV volume. But choices we could have not turned on and then the remote would only control the HR44.


I was referring to the TV. Yes I could program the HR so that it doesn't turn off the TV if I hit the ON button inadvertently. But why should I have to do that? Just because they couldn't put a button on the remote that works like the PWR (there's only one button on the old remotes that's labeled PWR) button? I think that's a rather essential button and it's not on the peanut. Yes, I also have it programmed to turn on the AVR and pushing either the OFF or ON button can shut off the AVR too. The PWR button never does that, nor does it ever shut off the TV set.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The one thing I never liked about the remotes is they they were never able to turn the AVR on and off, but did control the volume.
> 
> Are you saying that using CEC/HDMI can now turn the AVR on and off?


Every D* remote I've used since the HRs came out has controlled our TV sets and AVRs. They turn the AVRs off when the HR shuts down along with the TV set. Same thing when we turn them on. I don't understand why yours doesn't.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Yes. Once I activated the CEC when I turn on the power it turns on my HR44, Samsung TV and Yamaha AVR. And turns them off. And the volume only controls the AVR's volume.
> 
> And when I want to watch just the TV (e.g. Netflix app on the Samsung), I use the Samsung remote to turn on the TV and it turns on the AVR and switches audio to the TV. The HR44 does not come on.
> 
> And same with my blu-ray player -- AVR to Blu-ray input and TV on. No HR44.


I have CEC shut off on two sets with AVRs and when I shut down the HRs the TV sets and AVRs shut down. When I turn on an HR the TV sets come on and so do the AVRs.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> Every D* remote I've used since the HRs came out has controlled our TV sets and AVRs. They turn the AVRs off when the HR shuts down along with the TV set. Same thing when we turn them on. I don't understand why yours doesn't.
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> I have CEC shut off on two sets with AVRs and when I shut down the HRs the TV sets and AVRs shut down. When I turn on an HR the TV sets come on and so do the AVRs.
> 
> Rich


Do you have CEC tuned on on the HR?

I was talking about before CEC came out. The remotes themselves could not turn the AVR on/off with the on/off remote buttons. With the old brick remotes you had to slide the switch over to AVR and press the PWR button twice.

Now that we have CEC I guess that can power the AVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Do you have CEC tuned on on the HR?
> 
> I was talking about before CEC came out. The remotes themselves could not turn the AVR on/off with the on/off remote buttons. With the old brick remotes you had to slide the switch over to AVR and press the PWR button twice.
> 
> Now that we have CEC I guess that can power the AVR.


I had to turn it off when I bought the first Sammy 4K set. It worked perfectly with my plasmas but would switch from one HDMI input to another randomly for no reason that I know of. Happened on 3 of our 4K sets that we tried on an AVR (never tried the other one). All Samsungs, all do the same thing.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, the old remotes had three different 'power' buttons: PWR which only controlled the DIRECTV device, On and Off which would control the DIRECTV device and others that you optionally can program.

The new remotes don't have the PWR button. 


Rich said:


> I don't like not having a button that just turns only the HR on and off. Hence my post about the PWR button on the old remotes. An ON button should do just that, turn the HR on. And only that. Same thing for the OFF button. I realize that the ON and OFF buttons also affect peripheral devices, that's what bothers me. Rich


The On and Off buttons on the new remotes only control the DIRECTV device UNLESS you program it to control your TV or use CEC to control TV, AVR, etc. So if you only want an On/Off for your DIRECTV box, don't program it to turn on your peripherals.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> I had to turn it off when I bought the first Sammy 4K set. It worked perfectly with my plasmas but would switch from one HDMI input to another randomly for no reason that I know of. Happened on 3 of our 4K sets that we tried on an AVR (never tried the other one). All Samsungs, all do the same thing.
> 
> Rich


We have five Samsungs (two are 4K and the same model; other three are different series). Only one connected to an AVR. None of them have ever randomly shifted HDMI inputs. They have shifted when we turned on another device (eg. watching DIRECTV and turn on the blu-ray: input shifts to blu-ray). But never randomly.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trh said:


> Yes, the old remotes had three different 'power' buttons: PWR which only controlled the DIRECTV device, On and Off which would control the DIRECTV device and others that you optionally can program.


Actually that's backwards. The PWR button worked with the Directv receivers, and for whatever device the slider switch was set to, e.g., TV, AV1, AV2. The on/off buttons only turned on/off the D* receiver and the TV, they were sort of like a shortcut to quickly turn on/off both at the same time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Yes, the old remotes had three different 'power' buttons: PWR which only controlled the DIRECTV device, On and Off which would control the DIRECTV device and others that you optionally can program.
> 
> The new remotes don't have the PWR button.
> 
> *The On and Off buttons on the new remotes only control the DIRECTV device UNLESS you program it to control your TV or use CEC to control TV, AVR, etc. So if you only want an On/Off for your DIRECTV box, don't program it to turn on your peripherals.*


That would be settling, something I'm not a fan of. The developers could have given these buttons some more thought. I can deal with what I have now, not that big a deal. But having to completely shut down everything each time I switch HDMI inputs is a PITA. If the ON button on the new remotes wasn't actually an ON/OFF button we would not be having this conversation. This remote could have been a lot better.

Let's talk about getting the PB up when you want it up. There is no button on that remote to do that. Not one I've found. Pausing the episode just to see the PB is another PITA that could have been dealt with in development. That PB comes up in so many ways, but not in the one way...when you want to see it and keep the episode running. They should have kept a Play button that works as the Play button on the old remotes, I think.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> That would be settling, something I'm not a fan of. The developers could have given these buttons some more thought. I can deal with what I have now, not that big a deal. But having to completely shut down everything each time I switch HDMI inputs is a PITA. If the ON button on the new remotes wasn't actually an ON/OFF button we would not be having this conversation. This remote could have been a lot better.
> 
> Let's talk about getting the PB up when you want it up. There is no button on that remote to do that. Not one I've found. Pausing the episode just to see the PB is another PITA that could have been dealt with in development. That PB comes up in so many ways, but not in the one way...when you want to see it and keep the episode running. They should have kept a Play button that works as the Play button on the old remotes, I think.
> 
> Rich


When I press the Play button on my RC6? remote for my HR24 the PB comes on for 2 seconds ( the time set for the banner ) and then goes off the screen. I use this quite often.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> We have five Samsungs (two are 4K and the same model; other three are different series). Only one connected to an AVR. None of them have ever randomly shifted HDMI inputs. They have shifted when we turned on another device (eg. watching DIRECTV and turn on the blu-ray: input shifts to blu-ray). But never randomly.


I have tried two Sony AVRs and a Denon on one of my four 4K sets. Same thing happens, the episodes play properly and then the AVR shifts to TV from whichever HDMI input it was on. Disabling CEC cured that. I had the same setup on several Panny plasmas and never had the problem. CEC was on and it never switched inputs unless I did something. When I put the Sammys on the AVR each one acted as the other one did. I gotta blame the Sammys, the Panny plasmas never did that. I have one 1080p plasma left, it's hooked up to another Sony AVR in exactly the same way. Never happens on that system.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> When I press the Play button on my RC6? remote for my HR24 the PB comes on for 2 seconds ( the time set for the banner ) and then goes off the screen. I use this quite often.


That's what I'm talking about. They had the perfect template, just like the 24s software vs the Genie's software and didn't follow either template. The old remotes are much more ergonomic and better thought out, I think. They should have copied the old remotes' functions just as they should have copied the way the software works on the 24s and brought that to the Genies.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> The old remotes are much more ergonomic and better thought out, I think. They should have copied the old remotes' functions


And put some PIP buttons on the darn things. Oh......did I say that?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> And put some PIP buttons on the darn things. Oh......did I say that?


Never going to happen...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Never going to happen...


Oh I know, I was kidding, hence the smiley face.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> And put some PIP buttons on the darn things. Oh......did I say that?


Are you referring to "picture in picture" or adding raised pips to buttons to make them easier to find on the remote?


----------



## joebear100 (May 11, 2011)

It's obvious the engineers that design this don't have directv.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

I was updated to 1088 yesterday and it seems to have solved many of the problems. It is much faster and now there is no pause or freeze when changing channels. I had to learn the new format but that was no problem, now if they would increase the font size i would be happy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joebear100 said:


> It's obvious the engineers that design this don't have directv.


I can't wait for the NFL games to begin. How will the black shroud (Hmm, that name seems to cry out for caps), AKA "the Black Shroud", look when the games start? Will the developers fix the Black Shroud? Will we have to suffer thru the whole season? Will the Black Shroud be so annoying there is a national outcry for its demise? I click back and forth a lot during football games, this is gonna be a Royal PITA, I think.

Rich


----------



## Pipestr (Jun 30, 2018)

I would say the programming “genius” that made the changes, is young, never knew a disabled, or elderly, person, and never had a serious illness.


I have severe arthritis, a muscle disease, and numerous other issues. I can no longer text on cell phone, or play any of the 3 musical instruments I have played for over 50 years due to the pain.

I can only press any button 2 or 3 times with same finger, before ache starts, which becomes pain after 4 presses. By 5 I supress screams.



Before some jerk tells me I am too old, and sick to have TV – let me say, pound sand, and I hope it happens to you, starting around age 35, like mine did. I can not go out (too much energy) or travel, so tv is about all I have left.


This new change is horrible. The new guide, is almost impossible to read (too small). It used to have a “call log” for caller ID, that I used daily, and it is gone. Since I have been unable for 20 years, can not go out, and nothing in my life happens on a recurring week day, it very easy to lose track of the which day it is. Had it with eone click on info screen, which went away on its own. No more. It is gone (kinda important looking at your weekly pill dosage, and don’t know if you took todays 20 pills or not. Now only way is hit guide, then hit again to get rid of. Every use is that much closer to screaming in my sleep, disturbing me and my wife).

Calling DTV is like entering hades. Today, it took 35 minutes to get a human on phone, 20 to convince I needed the department I asked for, then transferred to a non-working number with. Called back, another 45 minutes including refusals to transfer me, then promising she would ask that department to call me.

Never heard from them, and don’t expect too.

I apologize for legnth, but this is only complaints since changes. Any errors can be blamed on my voice to text program (lol).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pipestr said:


> I would say the programming "genius" that made the changes, is young, never knew a disabled, or elderly, person, and never had a serious illness.
> 
> I have severe arthritis, a muscle disease, and numerous other issues. I can no longer text on cell phone, or play any of the 3 musical instruments I have played for over 50 years due to the pain.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your physical problems. Have you asked your Dr about a Fentanyl pain patch ? My son has bad pain constantly since he was 19. He tried everything and nothing really worked until the patch. He has been using them for about 15 years now.

There are remotes that can be programmed so that you can press one button and it will do multiple things from just the 1 press.
I don't know how old your TV is but there are TVs now that come with a voice controlled remote. My TV has one. I press 1 button and then tell it what I want it to do and it works well.


----------



## Pipestr (Jun 30, 2018)

jimmie57 said:


> Sorry to hear of your physical problems. Have you asked your Dr about a Fentanyl pain patch ? My son has bad pain constantly since he was 19. He tried everything and nothing really worked until the patch. He has been using them for about 15 years now.
> 
> There are remotes that can be programmed so that you can press one button and it will do multiple things from just the 1 press.
> I don't know how old your TV is but there are TVs now that come with a voice controlled remote. My TV has one. I press 1 button and then tell it what I want it to do and it works well.


Jimmie,

Thank you for the response and sympathies. Dealing with this for 30+ years, I had to accept it, deal with it, yet be hopeful as to my longevity, yet keep looking. The muscle disease simply destroys tissue of all muscles (heart and diaphram are simply that, ( 9 out of 10 doctors recommend you keep those - lol). No cure, no knowledge of cause, only control to keep me alive, and that is prednizone (which is nasty, but would be dead without it). It seems all my ailments are caused by one of those two. As to pain patch, I thank you, but have tried every pain med known, and legal - even vicodin and percocet. None of them helped in the slightest, plus 8 different meds specifically for the nerve pain. None helped, and I spent 1 ½ years with a total loss of hair &#8230;.. no eyebrows, no eyelashes, nothing - I looked like Uncle Fester on Adams family &#8230;.plus, doctor has said several of my needed meds interect poorly with Fentanyl).

TV's are not new (in last 2 to 8 years), I have 8 of them lol. (Like I said, TV is all I have &#8230;&#8230;..)The remote sounds interesting. Any idea of cost or where they can be purchased? And will it translate latent hillbilly? lol


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pipestr said:


> Jimmie,
> 
> Thank you for the response and sympathies. Dealing with this for 30+ years, I had to accept it, deal with it, yet be hopeful as to my longevity, yet keep looking. The muscle disease simply destroys tissue of all muscles (heart and diaphram are simply that, ( 9 out of 10 doctors recommend you keep those - lol). No cure, no knowledge of cause, only control to keep me alive, and that is prednizone (which is nasty, but would be dead without it). It seems all my ailments are caused by one of those two. As to pain patch, I thank you, but have tried every pain med known, and legal - even vicodin and percocet. None of them helped in the slightest, plus 8 different meds specifically for the nerve pain. None helped, and I spent 1 ½ years with a total loss of hair &#8230;.. no eyebrows, no eyelashes, nothing - I looked like Uncle Fester on Adams family &#8230;.plus, doctor has said several of my needed meds interect poorly with Fentanyl).
> 
> TV's are not new (in last 2 to 8 years), I have 8 of them lol. (Like I said, TV is all I have &#8230;&#8230;..)The remote sounds interesting. Any idea of cost or where they can be purchased? And will it translate latent hillbilly? lol


Programmable Remote: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...niversal-remote-black/5852832.p?skuId=5852832

Voice controlled remote: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014PDFP9S?ref_=ams_ad_dp_ttl

This might also be an option for you ?
DISH Voice Remote - Change Channels, Search & More with Your Voice


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Pipestr said:


> Jimmie,
> 
> Thank you for the response and sympathies. Dealing with this for 30+ years, I had to accept it, deal with it, yet be hopeful as to my longevity, yet keep looking. The muscle disease simply destroys tissue of all muscles (heart and diaphram are simply that, ( 9 out of 10 doctors recommend you keep those - lol). No cure, no knowledge of cause, only control to keep me alive, and that is prednizone (which is nasty, but would be dead without it). It seems all my ailments are caused by one of those two. As to pain patch, I thank you, but have tried every pain med known, and legal - even vicodin and percocet. None of them helped in the slightest, plus 8 different meds specifically for the nerve pain. None helped, and I spent 1 ½ years with a total loss of hair &#8230;.. no eyebrows, no eyelashes, nothing - I looked like Uncle Fester on Adams family &#8230;.plus, doctor has said several of my needed meds interect poorly with Fentanyl).
> 
> TV's are not new (in last 2 to 8 years), I have 8 of them lol. (Like I said, TV is all I have &#8230;&#8230;..)The remote sounds interesting. Any idea of cost or where they can be purchased? And will it translate latent hillbilly? lol


If you have smart TVs, sets with built in apps, you can use the Fire TV Cube to control your TVs and the built in apps by voice. If I read the offering right you can do just about all commands by voice. Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/Hands-Free-A...pID=31PqH5-7CML&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

For $120 you might be able to solve some of your problems with the Cube.

Rich


----------



## Pipestr (Jun 30, 2018)

jimmie57 said:


> Programmable Remote: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...niversal-remote-black/5852832.p?skuId=5852832
> 
> Voice controlled remote: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014PDFP9S?ref_=ams_ad_dp_ttl
> 
> ...


May be, but with my loss of income coming, cant really afford them either as of Aug 31.


----------



## Pipestr (Jun 30, 2018)

jimmie57 said:


> Programmable Remote: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...niversal-remote-black/5852832.p?skuId=5852832
> 
> Voice controlled remote: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014PDFP9S?ref_=ams_ad_dp_ttl
> 
> ...


I will look into the remote. Do not see any real benefit with going to dish. had them for over 10 years, and got fed up. And I still have more cost which with income dropping drastically will forced to go to antenna anyway Kinda thought my experiences last 20 years , might add to conversation for any newbies.


----------



## Pipestr (Jun 30, 2018)

Rich said:


> If you have smart TVs, sets with built in apps, you can use the Fire TV Cube to control your TVs and the built in apps by voice. If I read the offering right you can do just about all commands by voice. Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/Hands-Free-A...pID=31PqH5-7CML&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> For $120 you might be able to solve some of your problems with the Cube.
> 
> Rich


no smart TV's.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Pipestr said:


> no smart TV's.


Too bad...only use I can see for the Cube is with a smart TV. Can't think of anything else that *Jimmie* didn't cover. You have my sympathy, I have some idea about what you're going thru.

Rich


----------



## Pipestr (Jun 30, 2018)

Rich said:


> Too bad...only use I can see for the Cube is with a smart TV. Can't think of anything else that *Jimmie* didn't cover. You have my sympathy, I have some idea about what you're going thru.
> 
> Rich


Thank You.


----------



## Bill Escondido (Jul 4, 2018)

I still think the new menus screens suck! The font is too small for my 25" CRT screen. The search function, and many other functions, require too many clicks to get to. What 23 yrs old idiot developer designed this "improvement"? Did it ever occur to them to test this with an actual customer or (God forbid) an actual, qualified test engineer? This is the worst upgrade I've ever seen in 30 years in the software business.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Escondido said:


> I still think the new menus screens suck! The font is too small for my 25" CRT screen. The search function, and many other functions, require too many clicks to get to. What 23 yrs old idiot developer designed this "improvement"? Did it ever occur to them to test this with an actual customer or (God forbid) an actual, qualified test engineer? This is the worst upgrade I've ever seen in 30 years in the software business.


Why do you have a 25" CRT hooked up to a Genie ? 
You should have a separate receiver that only does SD and you would have totally different software.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Escondido said:


> I still think the new menus screens suck! The font is too small for my 25" CRT screen. The search function, and many other functions, require too many clicks to get to. What 23 yrs old idiot developer designed this "improvement"? Did it ever occur to them to test this with an actual customer or (God forbid) an actual, qualified test engineer? This is the worst upgrade I've ever seen in 30 years in the software business.


Press the dash ( - ) key on your remote control to get to the search menu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bill Escondido said:


> The search function


Press the dash (-) button to quickly get to the search screen.


Bill Escondido said:


> and many other functions, require too many clicks to get to.


What other functions are you trying to get to?


Bill Escondido said:


> The font is too small for my 25" CRT screen


Sounds like it's time for a new TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Escondido said:


> I still think the new menus screens suck! The font is too small for my 25" CRT screen. The search function, and many other functions, require too many clicks to get to. What 23 yrs old idiot developer designed this "improvement"? *Did it ever occur to them to test this with an actual customer or (God forbid) an actual, qualified test engineer*? This is the worst upgrade I've ever seen in 30 years in the software business.


Or a fanatical sports fan. That Black Shroud...how could any sports fan find that acceptable? They went way past stupid when they created that thing.

Rich


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

My brother and his wife have all the new DTV gear, and got this new menu. To say they dislike it is an understatement. I don't know enough to comment yet, as I've got an HR-24 receiver and am still happy with it - and the old menu system.

I asked DTV about it when I called for another reason - they told me that there is a new menu system being tested by their employees before it gets released to the public. Anyway, *has DTV said anything about this, and what they plan to do?*

I'm not calling it a disaster - I don't know yet if I like it or not. It does provide a lot more information on the screen, which I think I would like, but apparently it will never come out for the "old" receivers like mine.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Wait till you get the next software, font is bigger but it looks really terrible IMO.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I still don't know what all the fuss is about. it's just different. I'm used to it now and I'm fine with it. Sure, there are some subjective differences in terms of how it looks, but my HR44 navigates quickly through the screens.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I must say you folks are lucky. I was a DTV user for many years and had the new menu system for a while. I was forced to leave DTV due to move to an apartment that forbids sat. disks and I don't have view of proper part of sky anyway. Since the local Spectrum is only offering a 2 tuner DVR and NO whole house function I chose to go with TIVO with the Spectrum. Their new system makes the new DTV one look fabulous and easy to use. For anything that was a 1 or 2 keystroke in the new DTV is 4 or more on TIVO. Sure there are some nice functions but in total much, much worse than the new DTV system


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> I still don't know what all the fuss is about. it's just different. I'm used to it now and I'm fine with it. Sure, there are some subjective differences in terms of how it looks, but my HR44 navigates quickly through the screens.


Me too. Yeah, I have to stop and think instead of "just knowing" where everything is but my 44 seems to be fine with it. I watch most of the ball games on the 44 and the only thing that really bothers me about the GUI is the Black Shroud and the placement of the Exit key on the remote (if the Exit key were to be switched with the Info key it would make getting the Black Shroud off the screen quicker). I watched the All-Star game on the 44 and the Shroud was really annoying. Kept getting in the way of all the statistical graphics.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Wait till you get the next software, font is bigger but it looks really terrible IMO.


Is the Black Shroud still there?

Rich


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> Is the Black Shroud still there?
> 
> Rich


Yeah, still there .... 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah, still there ....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Not surprised, just hoped...

Rich


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I find that to be very irritating, and it's difficult to see why it was added.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> Yeah, I find that to be very irritating, and it's difficult to see why it was added.


If you are an NFL fan wait until the games start and you'll see what the Black Shroud obscures. Bad enough on MLB games but NFL...that's gonna be really bad. Why was it added? If you look at the Progress Bar on a 24 you will see a less intrusive Black Shroud, yup, they just modified the old Shroud. Sorta...and made it worse.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> If you are an NFL fan wait until the games start and you'll see what the Black Shroud obscures. Bad enough on MLB games but NFL...that's gonna be really bad. Why was it added? If you look at the Progress Bar on a 24 you will see a less intrusive Black Shroud, yup, they just modified the old Shroud. Sorta...and made it worse.
> 
> Rich


Its interesting, when you use skip on a client it doesn't show, but when you FF it shows.

It would be nice if there was an option on the main Genies to turn it off during skip and FF.

I wonder if using slip or skip on a client would be better while watching delayed sports?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Its interesting, when you use skip on a client it doesn't show, but when you FF it shows.
> 
> It would be nice if there was an option on the main Genies to turn it off during skip and FF.
> 
> I wonder if using slip or skip on a client would be better while watching delayed sports?


PB doesn't come up when using Skip on a two tuner HR, why they changed it on the Genies is beyond me.

I've always preferred the Skip option...for everything. Rarely use FF or RR.

Rich


----------



## chances14 (Nov 8, 2014)

anyone else having the problem of all your recordings NOT showing up under the all recordings tab?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chances14 said:


> anyone else having the problem of all your recordings NOT showing up under the all recordings tab?


Seems to be kinda hit and miss. Did not see the problem last night (didn't see the game either, rained out), the game was on the Playlist as it should be. Hmm, I didn't delete the recording, let me see if it's still there...yup, still there. One day it's on the Playlist, one day it's not. How to deal with that? And why can't they fix it?

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

To repeat. It's a bug. Hasn't been fixed in any of the official releases but it might be fixed in the beta software.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Wait till you get the next software, font is bigger but it looks really terrible IMO.


I agree. It appears AT&T/DIRECTV had the visually impaired in mind when they designed 0x1104.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Wait till you get the next software, font is bigger but it looks really terrible IMO.


No, completely disagree. It's the first font size that is acceptable on all five of my TVs. We don't all have 60in TVs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> No, completely disagree. It's the first font size that is acceptable on all five of my TVs. We don't all have 60in TVs.


Ah, another YMMV moment. Interesting. How bad can the font be?

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ah, another YMMV moment. Interesting. How bad can the font be?
> 
> Rich


It is LARGE on my 65inch


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

compnurd said:


> It is LARGE on my 65inch


Yes, I have no doubt the font is large on large TVs, People who suggest there should be different size fonts for large TVs are not wrong but you would almost certainly need two different designs and i doubt Directv wants to do that. . But if there's only to be one size, the current one IMHO is a good compromise.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, I have no doubt the font is large on large TVs, People who suggest there should be different size fonts for large TVs are not wrong but you would almost certainly need two different designs and i doubt Directv wants to do that. . But if there's only to be one size, the current one IMHO is a good compromise.


Well I would be the counter to the that. It isn't a good compromise. It is entirely too large


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I called Directv last night to complain about a different matter (CW not HD in San Diego). Well, they couldn't fix that (of course not), but they asked me what else I had a concern about. I said the new Guide is terrible and they said they are hearing a lot of complaints and said they are going to return to the old guide soon. Take it for what it's worth, this is the same reps who assured me the CW is in HD in San Diego.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rob said:


> I called Directv last night to complain about a different matter (CW not HD in San Diego). Well, they couldn't fix that (of course not), but they asked me what else I had a concern about. I said the new Guide is terrible and they said they are hearing a lot of complaints and said they are going to return to the old guide soon. Take it for what it's worth, this is the same reps who assured me the CW is in HD in San Diego.


When my tree starts growing money in the backyard. I will believe what a front line rep says


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

compnurd said:


> Well I would be the counter to the that. It isn't a good compromise. It is entirely too large


I imagine the people who have visual difficulties or don't have 65" TVs would beg to differ. I think you don't understand the meaning of the word "compromise" if you think a compromise is you get what you want and everyone else can go pound sand if it doesn't work for them.

You may think it is "too large" but you are able to read it and that's the primary goal of the guide, and it fails at that goal if the text is as small as you want it but unreadably small for others. It isn't like you spend hours looking at the guide, you look at it for a moment and then you watch programs so the size of the text in the GUI should be irrelevant to you 99% of the time anyway.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> I called Directv last night to complain about a different matter (CW not HD in San Diego). Well, they couldn't fix that (of course not), but they asked me what else I had a concern about. I said the new Guide is terrible and they said they are hearing a lot of complaints and said they are going to return to the old guide soon. Take it for what it's worth, this is the same reps who assured me the CW is in HD in San Diego.


That was a lie to get you off the phone.

It really is not that bad. In fact, I now like the new GUI over the old one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mrknowitall526 said:


> That was a lie to get you off the phone.
> 
> It really is not that bad. In fact, I now like the new GUI over the old one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I don't have any issues with the new GUI, of course the Black Shroud annoys me but I can deal with that in the full knowledge I don't have any choice but to deal with it. Aside from that, I kinda like it. I haven't had a recording of a game missing from the Playlist in 3 games. I know that's a small sample and the issue will reoccur.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I imagine the people who have visual difficulties or don't have 65" TVs would beg to differ. I think you don't understand the meaning of the word "compromise" if you think a compromise is you get what you want and everyone else can go pound sand if it doesn't work for them.
> 
> You may think it is "too large" but you are able to read it and that's the primary goal of the guide, and it fails at that goal if the text is as small as you want it but unreadably small for others. It isn't like you spend hours looking at the guide, you look at it for a moment and then you watch programs so the size of the text in the GUI should be irrelevant to you 99% of the time anyway.


No This isnt a compromise... This is the swing in the other direction.. You may struggle with what that word means...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Just make font size a user option. Problem solved.

PS - I've had 2 detached retinas, and I much prefer smaller font.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I think now that they have got rid or the word Guide at the top of the screen maybe they could put the +12 hours at the top of the screen next to Press - to Search. Then they could add another half hour to the guide.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Its not just the size, its the stupid huge white line going down the guide marking the time also.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Just make font size a user option. Problem solved.
> 
> PS - I've had 2 detached retinas, and I much prefer smaller font.


Yes, but two detached retinas qualifies you as "merely" visually impaired, whereas this guide and its current font were obviously designed with the *severely* visually impaired in mind, AKA: the lowest common denominator. Helen Keller would have been able to read this font.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> No, completely disagree. It's the first font size that is acceptable on all five of my TVs. We don't all have 60in TVs.


Your 20" and 24" TVs (one or both of which I suspect may also be SD) are in the vast, vast minority with regard to TVs. Anything smaller than a 32" HD set could well be considered as utterly obsolete. It's long past time that DIRECTV stop pandering to the tiny minority who choose to cling to such obsolete technology.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

TXD16 said:


> Your 20" and 24" TVs (one or both of which I suspect may also be SD) are in the vast, vast minority with regard to TVs. Anything smaller than a 32" HD set could well be considered as utterly obsolete. It's long past time that DIRECTV stop pandering to the tiny minority who choose to cling to such obsolete technology.


If Directv was going to not pander to the minority they would have dropped SD a few years ago. BTW, you might think them a "tiny minority" but five years ago this December _25% of Directv's customers were SD only._..


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

My small TVs are both HD.
We don't all want our family room dominated by an enormous TV, and many of us certainly do not want large TVs in our bedrooms. FYI not only are there still a large number of SD-only customers, but many of them (particularly at the older end of the age range) still use CRT-based TVs, particularly in secondary rooms.. If you don't like the font size on DirecTV, change to another service.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> If Directv was going to not pander to the minority they would have dropped SD a few years ago. BTW, you might think them a "tiny minority" but five years ago this December _25% of Directv's customers were SD only._..


Technology-wise, five years is a long time ago.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> ...If you don't like the font size on DirecTV, change to another service.


How about, instead, as both a subscriber and an owner (AT&T shareholder), I discuss and relay my displeasure with what I perceive to be poor decisions on the part of my service provider and my employees?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Everyone has that right. But I don't think it's going to change, unless DirecTV decides to have a couple of size options.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

It really makes you wonder who designs and who tests and who OKs these releases (and not just for DTV) - it maybe taste (i want button on right not left) but unreadable and unusable is just hard to believe other than almost all web sites and interfaces recently have been badly designed. Function is more important than looks but new sites just don't seem to believe that. For DTV it isn't that they want more space for ads - just hard to believe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> I don't have any issues with the new GUI, of course the Black Shroud annoys me but I can deal with that in the full knowledge I don't have any choice but to deal with it. Aside from that, I kinda like it. *I haven't had a recording of a game missing from the Playlist in 3 games. I know that's a small sample and the issue will reoccur.*
> 
> Rich


Naturally, last night's game didn't show up in the Playlist. Oh well...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Its not just the size, its the stupid huge white line going down the guide marking the time also.


Great Scott! Another blemish! Now we have The Huge White Line and the Black Shroud...this is kinda funny.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Everyone has that right. But I don't think it's going to change, unless DirecTV decides to have a couple of size options.


Just like I have the right to express my views to Dow Chemical...can't imagine that having any impact at all but perhaps ATT is more receptive to folks who have stock in their company.

I have a couple small TVs too, one's a 42" 1080p set and the other's a 43" 4K set. Both render HD rather well. Have we been reduced to measuring and comparing our...stuff?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> It really makes you wonder who designs and who tests and who OKs these releases (and not just for DTV) - it maybe taste (i want button on right not left) but unreadable and unusable is just hard to believe other than almost all web sites and interfaces recently have been badly designed. Function is more important than looks but new sites just don't seem to believe that. For DTV it isn't that they want more space for ads - just hard to believe


After so many years of D*'s BS I don't find anything hard to believe. They don't even go to the bother of justifying these puzzling mistakes...they gotta be mistakes, right?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Just like I have the right to express my views to Dow Chemical...can't imagine that having any impact at all but perhaps ATT is more receptive to folks who have stock in their company.


You have to have a LOT of stock - like hundred of millions of dollars worth - before you would even get the attention of the CEO of a company the size of AT&T, and even then he'd probably brush you off with a "I'll look into it".


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> Your 20" and 24" TVs (one or both of which I suspect may also be SD) are in the vast, vast minority with regard to TVs. Anything smaller than a 32" HD set could well be considered as utterly obsolete. It's long past time that DIRECTV stop pandering to the tiny minority who choose to cling to such obsolete technology.


I'd bet half of their customers have at least one small tv, especially very large accounts (more tvs). the larger the account the more likely they have tvs in places that would require smaller tvs like kitchens and bathrooms.

Again only one real proper answer, two guide sizes...


----------



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Guys!
Can anyone walk me through setting up my remote, (RC71), so that my Sony AVR will turn off and on when I hit the On/Off button on the peanut remote. Right now everything turns on and off except my Sony AVR. I have a Samsung Smart TV if that helps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

topcat84 said:


> Hi Guys!
> Can anyone walk me through setting up my remote, (RC71), so that my Sony AVR will turn off and on when I hit the On/Off button on the peanut remote. Right now everything turns on and off except my Sony AVR. I have a Samsung Smart TV if that helps. Thanks in advance!


If your Sony has HDMI control, Sony calls it something else I think, you can turn that on in the DirecTV receiver and it can happen that way.
Have you already tried using the Menu, Remote, Program Remote ?

Note: some will not program. Mine and my son's Yamaha will not work with either method since they are too old.


----------



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. My Sony is very old, so that may be the problem. Cheers!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

topcat84 said:


> Hi Guys!
> Can anyone walk me through setting up my remote, (RC71), so that my Sony AVR will turn off and on when I hit the On/Off button on the peanut remote. Right now everything turns on and off except my Sony AVR. I have a Samsung Smart TV if that helps. Thanks in advance!


If both your TV and AVR were Sony you could use the Sony Bravia Sync feature. With this feature you can use a DIRECTV remote that is programed for Sony to turn on/off your Sony TV and AVR but seeing how your TV is a Samsung you cannot use a DIRECTV remote for turning on/off your Sony AVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

topcat84 said:


> Hi Guys!
> Can anyone walk me through setting up my remote, (RC71), so that my Sony AVR will turn off and on when I hit the On/Off button on the peanut remote. Right now everything turns on and off except my Sony AVR. I have a Samsung Smart TV if that helps. Thanks in advance!


I have a Sammy and a Sony AVR. They do not get along. Throw in an Apple TV box and it's a real nightmare. But you can get the Sony to do what you want, mine will do that if I let it. I gave up and turned the CEC controls off. Life got easier.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> *If both your TV and AVR were Sony *you could use the Sony Bravia Sync feature. With this feature you can use a DIRECTV remote that is programed for Sony to turn on/off your Sony TV and AVR but seeing how your TV is a Samsung you cannot use a DIRECTV remote for turning on/off your Sony AVR.


Yup, and if Samsung made true AVRs they would work perfectly with their TVs. But they don't and the Sony AVRs don't play well with the Samsungs. Both of my Sony AVRs do the same thing, both work perfectly with Panny plasmas. Stick them on a Samsung TV and...nothing but problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

topcat84 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My Sony is very old, so that may be the problem. Cheers!


How old is it? If it has a remote it should work. My Sony AVRs are old.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

If you can get the RC71 to do "volume" and "mute," I think that's about *all* it will do for old AVRs (all mine will do anyway, and good enough for me).

The RC6x, on the other hand, has quite extensive AVR control for my old unit (including power, limited tuner control, tape monitor toggle, and inputs). Just takes a bit of experimenting as to which button does what beyond obvious power, vol and mute.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I use a Harmony to control it all.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

And unfortunately with the Genie if you need RF mode, you have to use the stupid Genie remote. I have a Bose sound bar and it has an "auto on" feature, it's able to power itself on when it detects input. So it's really not a problem for me anymore...but if I was using an AVR, it would be. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rich said:


> How old is it? If it has a remote it should work. My Sony AVRs are old.
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich!
My Sony AVR has to be at least 15 years old. Maybe even older. Probably should just purchase something newer, but it still seems to do the job! I do have a Harmony One and it works fine in turning everything on and off. I guess I'd just like to pare down to a single remote. Man I'm lazy sometimes! LOL!!


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

I think, after living with the large font version for weeks now, and reading both threads here in their entirety, that what we have here is a case of the blind leading the blind.

First the blind users. The font was never too small, but it was illegible for some. But people are by nature sloppy and imprecise in their language, so "small" became the word of the day. I would say that the problem was more the contrast between the font and the background. Like one of those sites with purple print on a black background. In this case it was sort of a light gray font on various lightish backgrounds. Lighten the font, darken the background and problem solved.

The developers, if they weren't blind as well, could have seen this (it's their job) and chuckled at the foolish users who think size is all. Those silly users who don't know anything about page layout and readability and such. Because they're pros and they get all that stuff. But they're not, and they don't, so they just responded to the uninformed complaints.

Personally I couldn't care less about the font size. But I'm outraged that in the year of our Lord 2018, with this amazing technology of getting my HD television from a satellite, and recording it to a multi-gig HDD, I can only page scroll two line items at a time. If that didn't make sense, the lines have been reduced to accommodate the larger font. The GSB (giant stupid box) takes up 3 lines, and when page scrolling the last 2 items of the previous page go to the top on the next page, with the second one in the box. So the only new lines are under the box. That's 2 in any page with (now) six lines. Yeah, the box is the main culprit, but that doesn't seem to be going anywhere, so the reduced lines just compounded the negative results of their dumbest decision (the GSB.)

Something else that annoys the crap out of me, that hasn't been mentioned much (or at all) is you have to now highlight an individual program in the Manage Recordings list to see if there are any upcoming (used to be there on the screen.) So what used to be an easy, quick visual scan to see if a show was starting up or whatever, is now one at a time. Useless.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fjames said:


> I think, after living with the large font version for weeks now, and reading both threads here in their entirety, that what we have here is a case of the blind leading the blind.
> 
> First the blind users. The font was never too small, but it was illegible for some. But people are by nature sloppy and imprecise in their language, so "small" became the word of the day. I would say that the problem was more the contrast between the font and the background. Like one of those sites with purple print on a black background. In this case it was sort of a light gray font on various lightish backgrounds. Lighten the font, darken the background and problem solved.
> 
> ...


Betcha the same nitwit that designed the Black Shroud (which takes up about a quarter of my screen) had something to do with that box. I thought at first it was just like what we see when we hit the Info button on a 24, that same info. But it's not. And it's not accurate. Last night I had the Yankee game recorded on three 24s and my 44. I got all the recordings (even the one the 44 was recording, yippee) in the Playlist on the 44 but no indications at all about which 24 recorded them. All programs had no indication at all, just like what you see on the DVR that actually did the recording. Usually I see the name of each 24 that did the recording. Last night, nothing. Checked one of the 24s and all recordings showed where they were recorded.

Rich


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

Rich said:


> Betcha the same nitwit that designed the Black Shroud (which takes up about a quarter of my screen) had something to do with that box.
> 
> Rich


Funny how the two most intrusive, clunky and seemingly utterly useless elements of the new guy are the two they haven't touched 

I don't know how it used to work, never paid much attention, but I realized a few nights ago that on my 44, the location of a remote recording (HR24) only shows after the recording is complete.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

My HR44 still shows a recording on a DVR in another room (HR24) as soon as the recording begins. The thing that really irritates me with the new software update, is the annoying blue line that marks in real time how far into a show you are. The white marker at the top of the list is all you need......the blue line throughout every entry is redundant.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fjames said:


> Funny how the two most intrusive, clunky and seemingly utterly useless elements of the new guy are the two they haven't touched
> 
> I don't know how it used to work, never paid much attention,* but I realized a few nights ago that on my 44, the location of a remote recording (HR24) only shows after the recording is complete.*


Glad you caught that, I saw a bunch of recordings yesterday of the same game on different HRs and had no idea what HRs were doing that recording. Then, after the game, I deleted some old games and they did have the indications. That struck me as odd, but I didn't have the epiphany that you had...thanx.

Rich


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Rich said:


> Glad you caught that, I saw a bunch of recordings yesterday of the same game on different HRs and had no idea what HRs were doing that recording. Then, after the game, I deleted some old games and they did have the indications. That struck me as odd, but I didn't have the epiphany that you had...thanx.
> 
> Rich


Can I be nosy and ask why you record the same thing 4 times?!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Can I be nosy and ask why you record the same thing 4 times?!


As redundant backups, in case one fails or misses it, and because he can.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Can I be nosy and ask why you record the same thing 4 times?!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Biggest reason is I don't trust the HRs (including the 44). The games are important to me and I don't want to miss one. Also, I don't use my HRs for anything but sports so they don't get used much. I only have 5 active HRs in the house at this time and I usually set some recordings on each one...just to make sure they run as they should. I did lose a game last week, even with at least 3 HRs set to record it. It can happen, no matter how many HRs you set.

Rich


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> Biggest reason is I don't trust the HRs (including the 44). The games are important to me and I don't want to miss one. Also, I don't use my HRs for anything but sports so they don't get used much. I only have 5 active HRs in the house at this time and I usually set some recordings on each one...just to make sure they run as they should. I did lose a game last week, even with at least 3 HRs set to record it. It can happen, no matter how many HRs you set.
> 
> Rich


You need to get a life. There are a whole lot of other things than games. Turn off all your game recording and spend the time with your family or friends, if you have any.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Clemsole said:


> You need to get a life. There are a whole lot of other things than games. Turn off all your game recording and spend the time with your family or friends, if you have any.


This thread isn't about whether someone needs to get a life. It's about about the new menu screens.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Clemsole said:


> You need to get a life. There are a whole lot of other things than games. Turn off all your game recording and spend the time with your family or friends, if you have any.


He has a life ... he just wants to spend some of it not missing the games he enjoys.

Getting back to the menu screens ... and whether (or not) they make life easier for subscribers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Clemsole said:


> You need to get a life. There are a whole lot of other things than games. Turn off all your game recording and spend the time with your family or friends, if you have any.


Rather strange post. What makes you think watching one ballgame a day is corrupting my life? That hour and a half is disturbing you enough to write such a post?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> This thread isn't about whether someone needs to get a life. It's about about the new menu screens.


Odd post that was. Perhaps he's upset because all I use D* for is that one game a day (I didn't forget the doubleheaders)?

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Not that I care but I think the issues is being so worried that you miss a game you record it several times on different machines. But each is different and do their own things


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Not that I care but I think the issues is being so worried that you miss a game you record it several times on different machines. But each is different and do their own things


For all the years I've had D* I have recorded every show, every episode that I wanted to see on multiple HRs. I simply have no faith in D* DVRs. Now all I use D* for is ball games. Ball games I want to see because I am an ardent Yankee fan. I just lost a game last week because the Guide wasn't updated correctly...lost it on 4 HRs. Yeah, I know the HRs are far more stable now than they've ever been but I can't get past what I went thru in 2006-2009. Before anyone points out that the Guide data being screwed up isn't D*'s fault, I get that. I could have recorded that game on all 5 HRs and still lost it...but it was on a D* DVR...

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Well - your "real" problem is being a Yankee fan - couldn't tell from your avatar 

I missed it - how did the Yankees do against the Red Sox last weekend?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Well - your "real" problem is being a Yankee fan - couldn't tell from your avatar
> 
> I missed it - how did the Yankees do against the Red Sox last weekend?


OCD being what it is, there's not much I can do about it. Been a fan for a long time and that's not likely to change. Last weekend? Oh, you missed some great games. Severino threw the no-hitter and the Red Sox were so upset they got clobbered in the next 3 games. Stanton when 12 for 20 and hit 5 HRs. With the two wins in Chicago we not sit in first place...

Rich


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> OCD being what it is, there's not much I can do about it. Been a fan for a long time and that's not likely to change. Last weekend? Oh, you missed some great games. Severino threw the no-hitter and the Red Sox were so upset they got clobbered in the next 3 games. Stanton when 12 for 20 and hit 5 HRs. With the two wins in Chicago we not sit in first place...


Maybe that happened in some alternate reality.... but in this reality thanks to Google....

8/2 Red Sox 15 Yankees 7
8/3 Red Sox 4 Yankees 1
8/4 Red Sox 4 Yankees 1
8/5 Red Sox 5 Yankees 4 (10 innings)

I believe that's a series sweep. Enjoy struggling to make the post season as a wild card at this point all the while the Red Sox will not only win the division but will be the best team in the league this year.


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

Rich said:


> Rather strange post. What makes you think watching one ballgame a day is corrupting my life? That hour and a half is disturbing you enough to write such a post?


I feel your pain, kinda, in a way.

I see posts all the time on team recording (whatever the sport) and the trouble people have with my teams and whatever it all is. What I never say is that I'm an ardent fan of a particular team and I spend all season checking and manually recording them from the my teams thing. I see every game televised that's not blacked out. It would never occur to me to leave it up to the box to automatically find them and record them. Absurd concept on its face. Plus you see whatever teams you've thoughtfully provided for yourself (like main competition for your team) and grab a good one when it pops up.

The process satisfies my mild OCD as well, so it's all good.


----------



## cooleybird (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got the update last Friday, and WOW, it's bigger than I imagined. In my theater room, it's overwhelming on the 88" screen. It now takes 10 minutes to scroll through the guide. Not a fan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cooleybird said:


> Just got the update last Friday, and WOW, it's bigger than I imagined. In my theater room, it's overwhelming on the 88" screen. It now takes 10 minutes to scroll through the guide. Not a fan.


A price those of us with large screen TV's must pay to quell the visually impaired and those who have small screen TV's.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fjames said:


> I feel your pain, kinda, in a way.
> 
> I see posts all the time on team recording (whatever the sport) and the trouble people have with my teams and whatever it all is. What I never say is that I'm an ardent fan of a particular team and I spend all season checking and manually recording them from the my teams thing. I see every game televised that's not blacked out. It would never occur to me to leave it up to the box to automatically find them and record them. Absurd concept on its face. Plus you see whatever teams you've thoughtfully provided for yourself (like main competition for your team) and grab a good one when it pops up.
> 
> The process satisfies my mild OCD as well, so it's all good.


We all have different ways of viewing content whatever it may be. I gotta say I am impressed by the Genie's ability to record chosen teams in any sport. I wish the 24s could do that as easily.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> A price those of us with large screen TV's must pay to quell the visually impaired and those who have small screen TV's.


I got 0x1104 twelve days ago (Aug. 2) and I don't see any difference on my 65" set. What are we
talking about?

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I got 0x1104 twelve days ago (Aug. 2) and I don't see any difference on my 65" set. What are we
> talking about?
> 
> Rich


Font size and brightness.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Font size and brightness.


I saw nothing jarring the day I got the update and still don't. Looks like it always did.

Rich


----------



## cooleybird (Jun 12, 2018)

Rich said:


> I saw nothing jarring the day I got the update and still don't. Looks like it always did.
> 
> Rich


Really? You didn't notice that there are now 6 instead of 7 lines on the guide, and that the font is sizably larger, thicker, and brighter? I'm surprised a baseball guy missed that.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

The only two things about the latest version of the Guide that I don't like, are the stupid blue line that tells you how far into a show you are, and the fact that it's quite easy to delete the wrong show as you come out of a recorded event if you're not careful. The rest of it I'm used to now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cooleybird said:


> Really? You didn't notice that there are now 6 instead of 7 lines on the guide, and that the font is sizably larger, thicker, and brighter? I'm surprised a baseball guy missed that.


Got the update on the second of this month. Did not notice any difference, didn't even know I got the update. Just checked the Guide on the 44 and the font is bigger and I only see 6 lines. Less info. I get it, thanx.

Rich


----------

